# Don Adams of 'Get Smart' is Dead at 82



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050926/ap_en_tv/obit_adams

I loved _Get Smart_ when I was a kid. Great stuff, and he was wonderful in it.



> In 1941, he dropped out of school to join the Marines, lying about his age. In Guadalcanal he survived the deadly blackwater fever and was returned to the States to become a drill instructor, acquiring the clipped delivery that served him well as a comedian.


He was born in 1926, so he would have been 15 or 16 when he joined up.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2005)

I loved that show.  Rest in peace, Don.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 26, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I loved that show.  Rest in peace, Don.


 
 Agreed.....also the voice of some great cartoon characters.....

 Maxwell Smart........Tennessee Tuxedo......Rest in Peace


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 26, 2005)

Rip


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Smart was one of the funniestshows on T.V. RIP


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 26, 2005)

EIGHTY-TWO???  Get out!

I'm really feeling old, now.

I'll miss him.  He was a talented comedian, and a real master of voices.  I absolutely loved his show when I was growing up.

I had heard that he was a Marine D.I. at one time.  Imagine.


A sad day.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe he was 82...

 I say everyone answers there shoe in remembrance


----------



## Kempogeek (Sep 26, 2005)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Agreed.....also the voice of some great cartoon characters.....
> 
> Maxwell Smart........Tennessee Tuxedo......Rest in Peace


Get Smart and Tennessee Tuxedo! 2 shows that I loved watching growing up. A very funny and talented man who will be sorely missed.....Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 26, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2005)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 26, 2005)

I think cell phones should be installed in shoes just for remembering him. 

and phone booths should have false floors! 

the theme song rocked... ya know?


.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 26, 2005)

I loved the shoe phone! :waah:

Rest in peace, Don.

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 27, 2005)

.


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 28, 2005)

"Chief, I demand the cone of silence."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2005)

The Simpsons tonight plays a little tribute to Don Adams and Get Smart.

They did the entro of the doors and phone booth from the garage to the couch openign for the show. I think it was nice and not obvious unless you know about other events.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I missed that!



I got it on Tape, want me to set it a side?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2005)

If it's no trouble...I'm sure I'll see you before too long, right?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> If it's no trouble...I'm sure I'll see you before too long, right?



No Problem, I have multiple Tapes :~)


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 6, 2005)

One thing the news reports aren't saying is that he did not die of natural causes. He died in combat, taking on 100 genetically mutated super commando ninjas armed with laser weapons.

...Would you believe 27 ninja armed with uzis......?

RIP


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

LOL! I love how, even after all these years, so many of these lines are still fresh in peoples' minds!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> One thing the news reports aren't saying is that he did not die of natural causes. He died in combat, taking on 100 genetically mutated super commando ninjas armed with laser weapons.
> 
> ...Would you believe 27 ninja armed with uzis......?
> 
> RIP


Perfect!  I knew he hadn't really retired after he married 99....


----------

